# My Resignation



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey everyone, on Wednesday I'm flying from Zurich to Atlanta, and then from Atlanta to Portland to start there my year as an exchange student in the States! I'm already very excited and very busy so that's why I'm not posting much the last few weeks! I will live in Milwaukie (yeah, the Milwaukie with "ie" not the one where a NBA team called Bucks is from) which is 7 miles south of Portland. My first host family just told me that they have basic dial up service internet, so I think I won't have much time I can spend in the internet / bbb.net... I can only go there while I'm in school or something like this, so the time I'm with my first host family, which are about 3 - 4 month I will likely post very little in here!

I really hope that one day when I come back I see all of you again in here, we managed to build up a great board here and everyone keep up posting here!

So, everyone good luck next year and you all doing a good job,
Keep it up,
- DwyaneWade4MVP


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

hey man good luck in Milwaukie, I hope you'll still be a mod when you're back cause you're doing a great job. I'll see you in february, have a nice time!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I wish you the best DwayneWade4MVP
Good Luck!!!!
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
We'll miss you


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey man good luck. I hope you can make it to see a NBA game while your here. Maybe you can get to a library or something to post a little. You presence will be missed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Good luck to you, and hopefully you can drop a line in here when you get a chance.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> Hey man good luck. I hope you can make it to see a NBA game while your here. Maybe you can get to a library or something to post a little. You presence will be missed.



I really hope that I can go to some NBA games! and I promise: when I'll be at a Hornets - Blazers game I WILL post a full recap of my point of view there! 
So thank you everyone for your contribution in this thread!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Good luck with your move to the States. Must be an exciting time for you.

Too bad you won't be staying in Atlanta.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im sorry to see you go, your game threads nightly were a thing of beauty, and i have my doubts that anyone is gonna step in and take over the task of creating them as visually appealing as yours. maybe ill come down to portland this season and we can watch a blazers/hornets game together or somethin.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> im sorry to see you go, your game threads nightly were a thing of beauty, and i have my doubts that anyone is gonna step in and take over the task of creating them as visually appealing as yours. maybe ill come down to portland this season and we can watch a blazers/hornets game together or somethin.


This would we amazing, if you would drop down for a game, just pm me someday before the hornets game is (Friday, December 9th)...
-DwyaneWade4MVP


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Best of luck, DW. Hope the whole process goes well for you!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I hope you go and see a few games. They are a lot different than what you see on TV, assuming you have never been to a game, just seen them on tv. I will be looking for a full game recap once the Hornets are in Blazertown!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I think you will enjoy it.
I was enxchange student a couple of hours outside Minneapolis, I really enjoyed it.
I enjoyed it so much that I'm going back for 3 years of college

(Just be careful with the washing machine :bsmile: )


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

Good luck to ya man. You are gonna be missed in bbb by us all.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

When is he gonna return??
I'm missing him


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

He helped out around here a lot. I hope he comes back aswell. Hes missing a great Hornets season...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Good luck,man :greatjob:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey, this forum is doing pretty well right now. I hope you guys (and girl) keep up the posting because there's some good posters in here.


----------

